# Green Tea makes me sleepy



## msbm0sh (Aug 13, 2016)

My boss introduced me to this Green Tea with coconut. It is so good but in small doses i get so sleepy, i feel like i took a benadryl. In larger doses, i feel sick and light headed.

A little background, I use to get horrible aches in my stomach when i had any caffeine, so for most of my life i stayed away from cokes, coffee, and tea. I feel like I can handle my alcohol better than I can handle my caffeine.

This could all be because i never really build up a tolerance for caffeine so that may explain the sick part. I also read that L-theanine in green tea give you a relaxed feeling and if you are more sensitive to it you get drowsy. So maybe I should just add this to my "too sensitive to consume" list.

Because i really enjoy the tea and i hear how green tea has these healthy properties, I'm really trying to build a tolerance here. i even put mostly water in my mug and added about a table spoon of the tea in my cup but i still feel pretty drowsy after that. I thought about drinking my tea before bed time to make me sleep better, but I'm afraid that the added caffeine will give me a weird tired restless feeling. I think I'm at a point where I'm just going to give up on tea.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

I expect it's the L-theanine.

You could try L-theanine as a supplement and see how it affects you at different doses.

Have you tried green tea supplements or extracts?

If you react to them with drowsiness then I expect it's something else in the green tea, probably the polyphenols as some people have reactions to certain polyphenols.

I don't get drowsy off green tea or supplements, but I don't feel relaxed off green tea either and too much caffeine makes me anxious so I just take the extract as a supplement for the health benefits instead


----------

